

Encode arbitrary data into bible verses - mbmccoy
https://github.com/mbmccoy/voice_of_god

======
kazinator
[http://www.holyvoiceofgod.com/](http://www.holyvoiceofgod.com/) seems to
allow the devil of HTML injection. Only tried with some basic tags.

